# 9 week old german shepherd weight



## KristenMarino13

I have a 9 week old shepherd that is 12 pounds .. wen I toke him to the vet she said he is a little skinny buti was wondering what other peoples puppys weighed


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

His weight doesn't really have much to do with whether or not he's skinny - a larger puppy might be skinny at that weight, where a smaller puppy will be perfect. Does he look skinny to you?


----------



## doggiedad

don't worry about his weight. let him grow.


----------



## KristenMarino13

He looked ok to me I mean I could feel his ribs alittle but he is gaining weight he gained 4 poundd in 2 weeks not sure if that is normal or not


----------



## LuckyScott

My two GSD puppies were 8 pounds each at 7 weeks old. One month later, they each were 18 pounds. Holy Cow, 10 pounds in one month.


----------



## V_Tess

LOL...Odin went to the vet last Saturday for a check up and shots. He was 14 weeks old and had gained 15 pounds in three weeks...he was at 40lbs. He is growing like a weed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano

I have a new puppy, at 7 weeks and a wfew days she was 12.1, today at 60 days on a different scale she is 15.6. She seems skinny too, she eats raw and I was worried she was not growing and bought a scale and she is definitely growing. Im open to advice if its too much ill feed less.


----------



## Finnick<3

I have learned that even within the same litter there can be a significant difference in size. A couple of my boys littermates live close and we get together every so often. For a while the differences were astounding. The gaps have narrowed as they have gotten older but still there are definite differences.


----------



## deano76

I don't think there is anything to worry about at all. My boy was 7lbs at 8 weeks and 2 weeks later when we went back for the 2nd set of shots, he was 14lbs.

Now at 4 months, he's around 40lbs. Plenty of time to catch up! Mine was one of the smaller pups of a very large litter so I echo what the poster before said.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

KristenMarino13 said:


> He looked ok to me I mean I could feel his ribs alittle but he is gaining weight he gained 4 poundd in 2 weeks not sure if that is normal or not





LuckyScott said:


> My two GSD puppies were 8 pounds each at 7 weeks old. One month later, they each were 18 pounds. Holy Cow, 10 pounds in one month.


10-12 pounds a month is not at all unusual at that age. You'll start to see that rapid growth of puppyhood slow down in a few months, but for now it's perfectly normal.


----------



## blackshep

Cassidy's Mom said:


> 10-12 pounds a month is not at all unusual at that age. You'll start to see that rapid growth of puppyhood slow down in a few months, but for now it's perfectly normal.


Yes, I found that alarming too! :laugh: My pup put on 10 lbs a month for this first few months, it was shocking!


----------



## volcano

My girl is fat, bigger than the rest currently. Im gonna fast her for a day with just a spoon of tripe. Then im cutting her chicken legs and making two meals of a leg and a meal of necks for a trial. Then Ill give 10 percent of meals organs, randomly not mixing each meal. Thats some usda recommendation type stuff and you see what theyve done to america witth their horrible food triangle advice. I also bought some pup sup supplements, they look like they get great reviews on horses so they must have something going.


----------

